# Intralipids with a LO around ?



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ladies ,
We will be doing a FET in the summer , for which I will need intralipids .
Anyone had this whilst looking after an active LO ? 
Our LO will be 3 yrs old when I am due for my intralipids , do you think i will  be ok to look after him and have this ? Or am I best to get some assistance in to help me 
Thanks 
Freespirit


----------

